# Fluval Spec 2.6gal Planted Nano ADVICE NEEDED



## AliGaudiosi (Mar 31, 2015)

Hello! My name is Ali and I am new to this forum, but I wanted to start a thread for my new 2.6 gallon Planted Nano Aquarium! Any suggestions and comments are welcome!










Today is Day 1 of this project! 
I took the carbon filter out and left the bio balls in the refugium, as I heard carbon is not great for plants. Please let me know if I am wrong. I want my plants to thrive and grow in this tank! 

I went to The Planted Aquarium store in Fort Lauderdale, Florida and found an awesome rock with amazing moss growth that they let me purchase, & I bought a few other plants (Not sure the names, if anyone can tell me that would be great) and added a piece of wood with a fern (need someone to ID it) that I took out of my 6 gallon Fluval Edge. 

I also might re-do the aquascaping, I don't know if I am happy with the placement! Any suggestions would be helpful! 

I am planning on adding my beta to this tank once it is cycled.

I also posted a short video, please watch and let me know what you think!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcQZj58iKOg


----------



## AliGaudiosi (Mar 31, 2015)

I have a question hopefully someone can answer, If I remove my biomedia from my 6 Gallon and put it in my 2.6 Gallon, will the 3 fish that are in my 6 gallon die? If so, can I split up my media and put half in the new tank in order to speed up the cycle?


----------



## leemacnyc (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi Ali, welcome aboard! Is the 6g an established tank? Lots of surface area? This is basically all that the bio media is...surface area that can be colonized by bacteria. Should be fine splitting up the bio mass between the 2 tanks.

Kudos to the new tank, looks great!


----------



## AliGaudiosi (Mar 31, 2015)

leemacnyc said:


> Hi Ali, welcome aboard! Is the 6g an established tank? Lots of surface area? This is basically all that the bio media is...surface area that can be colonized by bacteria. Should be fine splitting up the bio mass between the 2 tanks.
> 
> Kudos to the new tank, looks great!


Yes! It's an established tank I plan on breaking down after I transfer my fish to the new tank, then I will start the process of converting the 6gallon into a pico reef. I've had it set up as a planted freshwater tank for over a year, lots of surface area! Thank you for your reply! I will split up the bio and hopefully get the new tank cycle to speed up! Thank you!


----------



## Rushdoggie (Jan 14, 2015)

Looks beautiful!


----------



## HokieFish (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks nice, one thing you might want to look into is if the light will meet your needs. I quickly upgraded mine and Have been happy with the results. 
Good luck.


----------

